# Diet program by Hugo Rivera



## garo (Jan 26, 2004)

Can you give me your opinion about this article by Hugo Rivera.
Is it worth trying?


The macronutrient redistribution method is really simple. You still keep a 40% Carbs, 40% Protein and 20% Fats macronutrient ratio. 
However, you redistribute the macronutrients according to the body's needs instead of following a hard and fast rule of 40/40/20. In other words, you will consume carbs when they will be needed and used most efficiently by the body. The timing of the carbs is what should make this method work as we will be taking the carbs only when the body needs them and in amounts that do not shut down the fat loss process. 

Basically, we take higher amounts of carbs an hour or two before the weight-training workout (pre workout meal) in order to load the muscles with the glycogen needed to have a killer workout. We take another higher carb meal after the workout in order to replenish our carbohydrate stores. 

Ideally, these meals are morning meals as during the morning our bodies have a higher insulin sensitivity (the ability of the cells to allow insulin deliver the intended nutrients) due to the overnight fast. A high insulin sensitivity is desirable in order to ensure the carbs get used for either energy production or for glycogen storage inside the muscle as opposed to having them being stored as body fat. 

The next two meals have a 1 to 1 ratio of protein to carbs. Ideally these meals should be afternoon meals. The last meals have half of the amount of carbs that the afternoon meals had as insulin sensitivity goes down at night plus bedtime is already approaching. A high intake of carbs at this time could cause fat to be stored. However, in these meals we include essential fatty acids supplementation in the form of Flaxseed Oil. These fat grams at night do not get stored as body fat since the amount of carbs in these meals will be limited (therefore limiting the amount of insulin that the body can produce) and also because these fat grams come from good sources. 

In addition, these grams will be used at night as raw material for the increased hormonal production that occurs during sleep. 

Now that you have the theory behind this scheme, here's how to put it to use. 

Implementation
Lets say that you want to lose body fat while gaining muscle. In order to accomplish this you need to create a caloric deficit of around 500 calories (if you are interested in only gaining muscle you will need a surplus of 500 calories). So if I know that around 3000 calories will give me my maintenance amount, I need to cut 500 calories from that amount. That leaves me at 2500. Below is the way that I would implement my diet by following this plan: 

250 grams of protein +/- 10 grams 
250 grams of carbs +/- 10 grams 
50 grams of fats +/- 5 grams 

Note: Out of the 50 grams of fat, 30 grams come from Flaxseed oil and the rest from the trace amounts found in low fat sources of protein such as chicken breasts. 

These nutrients are spaced out over 6 meals. 

In order to calculate the carbs to be taken in each meal do the following: 

Your pre-workout and post-workout meals are a bit higher in carbs (1.5 x amount of protein) and lower in fats (<5 grams of fats). 

The next two meals should have an equal carb/protein distribution (1 x amount of protein). Keep these meals lower in fat as well (<5 grams of fats). 

In the last two meals, add a tablespoon of essential fatty acids (like flaxseed oil) and keep the carbs at half the amount of the protein (protein grams divided by 2 equals grams of carbs). 

For example: You have to take in 250 grams of protein. This divided over 6 meals equals approximately 42 grams. So assuming that you do your cardio on an empty stomach first thing in the morning, that your first meal is around 8:30 am and that you work out with weights at 11:00am for an hour, here is how the diet would look: 

Hypothetical Schedule 


7:00am: 40 minute cardio  
8:30am Pre-Workout Meal (42 grams of protein, 42 x 1.5 = 63 grams of carbs, 
5 grams of fat)  
11:00am Weight Training Workout  
12:30pm Post-Workout Meal (42 grams of protein, 42 x 1.5 = 63 grams of carbs, 5 grams of fat)  
3:00pm Mid-afternoon meal (42 grams of protein, 42 x 1.0 = 42 grams of carbs, 5 grams of fat)  
5:00pm Late-afternoon meal (42 grams of protein, 42 x 1.0 = 42 grams of carbs, 5 grams of fat)  
7:00pm Early-evening meal (42 grams of protein, 42 / 2 = 21 grams of carbs, 15 grams of good fats) 

9:00pm Late-evening meal (42 grams of protein, 42 / 2 = 21 grams of carbs, 15 grams of good fats)  



One Final Thing

On the days that you do not do weight training, still eat your pre and post workout meals. Also, over the weekend, increase your protein and carb intake to 300 grams (this totals a caloric increase of 500 which yields 3000 calories a day). That way, your metabolism gets tricked and therefore, will not adjust downwards. So over the weekends, follow the same diet above, but now every meal will consist of 50 grams of protein. Your first two meals will consist of 50 grams of protein x 1.5 = 75 grams of carbs, your next two meals will have 50 grams of protein x 1.0 = 50 grams of carbs and your last two meals 50 grams of protein divided by 2 = 25 grams of carbs. 

Conclusion

By following this program, in theory, you should gain muscle and lose fat at a more accelerated rate than you would by keeping the macronutrient ratios the same in each meal. Also, your performance in the gym and the loading of carbohydrates inside the muscle cell after a workout should improve as well. 

Try this out and see if it works for you. It is a great theory. Try it in practice.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by garo *_
> However, you redistribute the macronutrients according to the body's needs instead of following a hard and fast rule of 40/40/20. In other words, you will consume carbs when they will be needed and used most efficiently by the body. The timing of the carbs is what should make this method work as we will be taking the carbs only when the body needs them and in amounts that do not shut down the fat loss process.



I agree with that.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

...and what would you do with this if you trained in the evening and your schedule wouldn't allow you to switch that?  (assuming you're following a 40/40/20 plan)

would you want your carbs pre/post workout OR would it be better to avoid having them late in the day?


----------



## cmf85ro (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ...and what would you do with this if you trained in the evening and your schedule wouldn't allow you to switch that?  (assuming you're following a 40/40/20 plan)
> 
> would you want your carbs pre/post workout OR would it be better to avoid having them late in the day?



Same question here...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I would always focus the carbs around training.  Your metabolism will always work at a faster pace during and after your workout.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

so if you were trying to cut....and your postworkout meal was also your last meal of the day you'd include the carbs there anyway?

thanks!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes because your body still continues to burn cals at a faster rate than normal.  In addition the carbs that you do take in will only replenish empty glycogen stores.  On a cut more than likely that will not "spill over."  What matters in the end is cals in and cals out.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks.  i know this is "hotly debated" but was looking for your opinion.  i've decided it's time for me to overcome my fear of carbs....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 12, 2004)

If i'm using this diet to gain pure muscle mass (not interested in the cut), instead of raising my protein/carb intake on the weekends, would it be alright if I decreased it instead?

Right now, I'm using this taking in about 4000 cals/day, with 400g protein and carbs daily.   I'm thinking about taking 3000 cals/day on weekends, with 300g protein and carbs.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2004)

Good points Don.  I now work my carbs around my workout schedule during a cut, even though I workout late at night (right before bed)  In the end These carbs will be used up, and in the end if eating right it will be the Cals in versus Cals out, that causes fat loss.

Question though, this article doesn't state anything about types of carbs?  I would think you would want low GI carbs ie brown rice, oat, Yams... etc


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 13, 2004)

that meal plan is pretty much what i go by, majority of carbs in morning and after my workout, i get to the gym around 1200, and then i taper off my carbs and my last two meals are pretty much protein and fat( salad w/meat, and pb and cottage cheese) its worked well for me so far, up about 15 lbs. since december, tons more energy, stronger lifts.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 13, 2004)

my pwo meals i usually try to go around a 2:1 to a 3:1 ratio of carbs to protein though


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good points Don.  I now work my carbs around my workout schedule during a cut, even though I workout late at night (right before bed)  In the end These carbs will be used up, and in the end if eating right it will be the Cals in versus Cals out, that causes fat loss.
> 
> Question though, this article doesn't state anything about types of carbs?  I would think you would want low GI carbs ie brown rice, oat, Yams... etc



Personally it does not matter to me.  On a bulk and a cut i still spike myself post workout.  Dext with Malto and whey.  Im cutting fine doing that right now.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 13, 2004)

I eat ALL my carbs around my workout....60g for breakfast (pre-workout), 60g PWO, 70g for PWO2, that's my entire carbohydrate intake for the day....the other three meals are 50g protein, 18g fat each...

Peace.


----------

